# Audison LRX 6.9 6Ch Amplifier???



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

This question is for those who own a Audison LRX 6.9 6Ch Amplifier. I plan on running this amp in a active 3 way set up. Is that possible with this amp? Or are their certain channels on this amp dedicated for low pass only like channels 5 and 6? I plan to run the amp like this:

Channels 1 an 2: Tweeters (Seas)
Channels 3 and 4: Mid Range Drivers (Seas)
Channels 5 and 6: Mid Bass Drivers (Rainbow)

I'm worried channels 5 and 6 are for subwoofer use only. Can any Audison 6.9 owners help? Also how do the new LRX amps compare to Arc Audio Se amps?

Thanks


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

no the amp i believe is 70 x 4 + 75 x 2, which will work fine in a 3 way front stage. its just channels 5 and 6 can be used for subwoofer duty as well. thats why you can bridge channels 5 and 6 down to 2 ohms mono.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

http://www.audison.it/lrx/LRx6_9_eng_tech_specs.pdf

Can't see why not. The only owner that has experience with both Arc SE and new Audison LRx is 3.5Max. He should chime in shortly. Me, I went directly to the LRx's as I wanted to try something different other than simply upgrading within the Arc line (from XXK and FD).


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

How do you compare the XXK and FD's to your Audisons??? Right now I have Arc 4150XXK and 4050XXK. I like them alot especially the 4150!!! Lots of power and headroom!!! But like you I'm looking for something different 




BodegaBay said:


> http://www.audison.it/lrx/LRx6_9_eng_tech_specs.pdf
> 
> Can't see why not. The only owner that has experience with both Arc SE and new Audison LRx is 3.5Max. He should chime in shortly. Me, I went directly to the LRx's as I wanted to try something different other than simply upgrading within the Arc line (from XXK and FD).


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

if you want something new and different, you can get two 6.9's, one per side


----------



## hoamic11 (May 7, 2007)

you'll be fine with it that way. My friend has the same thing and is using his on a focal 3-way set.

As stated above the 5/6th channels are there for another purpose as if somebody just wanted to run subs off that channel.

I've been considering the same thing, if you don't mind what'd you get yours for?

thx


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

The Arcs do have better headroom and power but the Audisons are no slouch either. Advantage Arc.

Arcs tend to be more industrialized -- both in design and interface while the Audisons are much more refined. A lot of thought have been put into the new LRx that I'm willing to say it's literally everything I've been looking for in an amp: good power, end caps, hidden wire channels, intuitive settings interface, clear & concise documentation, quiet fans, and power/ground inputs that can accept up to 2AWG. It's a mesh of Italian styling with German detail and quality. Advantage Audison.

In the end, it's a personal taste and I wanted to switch to something different other than the usual powerhouse amp manufacturers on this side of the pond. It's the nice touches and attention to detail that won me over to the new LRx.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> if you want something new and different, you can get two 6.9's, one per side


I'm thinking of getthing the LRX6.9 (3 way active) and 1.1k (sub duty)


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks BodegaBay for your input. You and me are alike!!! 

QUOTE=BodegaBay;131658]The Arcs do have better headroom and power but the Audisons are no slouch either. Advantage Arc.

Arcs tend to be more industrialized -- both in designs and interface while the Audison much more refined. A lot of thought and nice touches have been put into the new LRx that I'm willing to say it's literally everything I've been looking for in an amp: power, end caps, hidden wire channels, intuitive settings interface, clear & concise documentation, quiet fans, and power/ground inputs that could accept up to 2AWG. It's a mesh of Italian styling with German detail and quality. Advantage Audison.

In the end, it's a personal taste and I just wanted to switch to something different other than the usual powerhouse mfgs. on this side of the pond. It's the nice touches and attention to detail that won me over to the new LRx.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BodegaBay said:


> http://www.audison.it/lrx/LRx6_9_eng_tech_specs.pdf
> 
> Can't see why not. The only owner that has experience with both Arc SE and new Audison LRx is 3.5Max. He should chime in shortly. Me, I went directly to the LRx's as I wanted to try something different other than simply upgrading within the Arc line (from XXK and FD).



The Only one?  He wont be responding anytime soon - lucky bastid went on vacation with the family. Although I think you did a pretty good job summarizing.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Ha ha, my bad sensei Don. But technically I'm correct in saying the 3.5Max owns LRx while you own the upper echelon VRx. Although I bet a lot of LRx's are coming through your store.

I wonder who was that customer that got you interested in carrying the line again.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> Arcs tend to be more industrialized -- both in design and interface while the Audisons are much more refined. A lot of thought have been put into the new LRx that I'm willing to say it's literally everything I've been looking for in an amp: good power, end caps, hidden wire channels, intuitive settings interface, clear & concise documentation, quiet fans, and power/ground inputs that can accept up to 2AWG. It's a mesh of Italian styling with German detail and quality. Advantage Audison.


Man, that's a great post. It's something I've never considered while shopping for amps but the suggestions you listed make absolute sense.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm actually pretty intrigued with Audison's (actually parent company Elettromedia SpA as a whole) design philosopy. Italian products tend to favor styling above function but Audison is the complete package. Their products really remind me of Italian flair coupled with details only German and Swiss engineers would incorporate. 

I haven't been this highly impressed about a car audio product in quite sometime. The only other line that has this much attention to detail (and probably even surpass it) is Pioneers new ODR -- which unfortunately in only available in the JD Market at the moment.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Another question. I plan on putting my tweeters in the kickpanels. I want to run the Morel Supremo Piccolos down their rather than the Seas RT27F. Due to the Piccolos size they will not fit my A-pillars or sail panels=( Do you guys think the sound stage will be too low with the Piccolos down at the kick panel level? I heard the Pic's have good off axis performance. BodegaBay I know you've used the Piccolos in the past. What are your thoughts on this configuration???


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

alphakenny's car has no issues with a low stage and his tweeters are in kicks firing right at each other. no angling up at all. you'll find height can be tuned.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

The Piccolos are great tweeters and can play quite low due to it's size. My opinion is that you would be waisting money using it in a 3-way config; it's more suited in a 2-way. If you want the similar top end of the Picc for 3-way, try the smaller MT-23.

I found the Pics to be holographic but a tad too hot up high (I had mine in the sail panels). It's probably better fit in the kick panels. 6spdcoupe can tell you more about it since he's taken time to fully break them in.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

I might give that 2 way thing a thought. Kick panels are a very tight fit for mids/tweets down there 




BodegaBay said:


> The Piccolos are great tweeters and can play quite low due to it's size. My opinion is that you would be waisting money using it in a 3-way config; it's more suited in a 2-way. If you want the similar top end of the Picc for 3-way, try the smaller MT-23.
> 
> I found the Pics to be holographic but a tad too hot up high (I had mine in the sail panels). It's probably better fit in the kick panels. 6spdcoupe can tell you more about it since he's taken time to fully break them in.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

wish list right now is audison amps, hertz components, and a idq15v3(whenever it finally comes out).


----------



## Makica (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys!
I know this thread is old but I just started installing my set and I have a question for the LRx 6.9 owners or other smart guys 
I want to run my Hertz MLK165 Bi-Amped. So I want to bridge channel A+B for the mid-woofers and channel C for the tweets. Is this possible since the specs say:
4 channel: 240Wx2(4Ω)+140Wx2(2Ω) 
4 channel: 240Wx2(4Ω)+230Wx2(1Ω)
Would this mean that it can only run the tweets at 2Ω or will it automatically send 75Wx2 at 4Ω??

Greetz for Amsterdam


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope, A,B,C,D is the same power output and you have to bridge them for your midbass. Then channel E,F for your tweeter.....


----------



## Kasperfc (Apr 6, 2011)

Just Got a lrx 6.9 to play 
my dynaudio md100, md140, mw170 and peerless xxls 10" together with my lrx 2.9. Would like to run my dyns active. I was thinking 6.9 channel 1-2 tweets, channel 3-4 mid, channel 5-6 peerless bridged, and lrx 2,9 dyn mw 170. Any other suggestions ? Should i run bass with the 2,9 and front with the 6.9 ?


----------

